# 5000 years of History in 90 seconds



## Sdiver (Oct 6, 2006)

Check this out, this is cool.

http://www.mapsofwar.com/ind/imperial-history.html

"Who's controled the ME, in that past 5000 years."


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Oct 6, 2006)

That was a great time line to watch!  Thanks.


----------



## Looon (Oct 6, 2006)

Funny thing is, is that we are a very young  country, but we are older than all of the ME countries.:eek:


----------



## pardus (Oct 6, 2006)

How the hell does it work??


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 7, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> How the hell does it work??



Click on the link I posted, and it should take you to the map. Click on play.

Not to say that you haven't tried that several times, which I'm sure you have, but if it's not working for you, don't know what to tell ya Mate. Sorry.  

But it's soooooooo cool. >:{


----------



## pardus (Oct 7, 2006)

OK, it was the crappy computers at work, my porn virused home P.C. showed me, and yes it it fucking cool! 

Thanks for that.


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 7, 2006)

You need to switch jobs.  :doh:  >:{


----------

